# Chalet to rent Connemara



## kd1964 (12 Feb 2013)

Hi,
I have a new chalet, which i built to let. Can anyone advise me where is the best place to advertise it, newspapers websites. I know there are some companies who charge a fee to advertise, but I was thinking of doing it independently. Any advice much appreciated.
Kay


----------



## glynner (12 Feb 2013)

Hi kd1964

do can do it yourself as there are many holiday home sites available but you will pay a charge for the advertisment but the clients will contact you directly. I see My Home & daft have hoilday home  lettings section or there is a site Owners direct .co.uk for the english market and or holiday holidayhomesdirect.ie all good sites


----------



## Boyd (12 Feb 2013)

If you are in any way tech-savvy, you could also do up a website yourself using wordpress or similar. 

Alternatively if you even more savvy, you could register a web domain for yourself and do up a website so that it would have a .ie address.


----------



## Sandals (12 Feb 2013)

Adverts.ie and Donedeal.ie have a section. Could you do a Facebook page.


----------



## kd1964 (12 Feb 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, they are of great help.


----------



## Vanilla (16 Feb 2013)

abritel.fr is a very commonly used site in france, they also have sister sites in German etc. We used to rent out a holiday home and used both daft.ie and abritel.fr and the majority of our business came from the abritel site. 

Plus French people love Connemara.


----------



## mercman (16 Feb 2013)

Vanilla said:


> Plus French people love Connemara.



Plus do Connemara people love the French ???


----------



## Vanilla (17 Feb 2013)

mercman said:


> Plus do Connemara people love the French ???


 

Apart from Thierry Henri, what's not to love? ; )


----------



## mercman (17 Feb 2013)

Vanilla said:


> Apart from Thierry Henri, what's not to love? ; )



Attitude to start with !!


----------



## Vanilla (17 Feb 2013)

mercman said:


> Attitude to start with !!


 
Good point, still though- anyone who wants to come to Ireland and spend money here is welcome...


----------



## mercman (17 Feb 2013)

I live in Connemara and believe me the Continental visitors won't win too many awards for overspending.


----------



## Leo (27 Feb 2013)

Try listing on Holiday Lettings. I've booked accomodation through them a few times in past.


----------



## dereko1969 (27 Feb 2013)

www.vrbo.com is a predominately american site but has properties all over the world. I haven't used them yet but have looked at them for a trip to barcelona this summer.

www.airbnb.com is another one, mostly used for short term letting of spare rooms but it does allow for full houses/apartments too, however it may be more expensive.


----------



## serotoninsid (13 Apr 2013)

I'm reading this thread and wondering how viable the holiday lets are in Connemara these days?  What I'm considering is a set of apartments that are out in the sticks but on the east end of connemara (not far from Galway City and 3 miles from the nearest town).  Just wondering if I would be crazy to consider this as a viable option?


----------



## Sandals (14 Apr 2013)

Value for money is first what makes me book if suitable and customer service is the second thing that makes me return anywhere really. Look at the alternative in your area and see how/what they doing!


----------

